# 😇 ╋ Christian Caregiver 😊 State Certified Home Health Aide



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

I love taking care of others! My services include but are not limited to: Bathing, Dressing, Incontinence Care,Cooking, Cleaning, Laundry, Errands, Mopping, Outings, and All Religious Services. May one follow the Lord's calling. Basic Life Support Provider (FL20732)😊 God Bless!

Posting this for my bride who is accepting new clientele from Pensacola to 
Gulf Breeze. PM me or respond with contact information.

Thanks :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Labor of love, GOD bless your ole lady!!! It takes special folks with a gift of service to do this out of love fer others!!! Good luck on ya'lls search!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

A much needed service. My hat's off to your wife


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you gents she truly loves to take care of folks and as she says, "it's my calling".


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Just a little update, thanks to this site my bride is working with a fantastic family and she's very very pleased. She is passionate when it comes to her services and she truly takes it to heart. I give her LOT of credit. She is hoping to grow her business and expand offerings and we will bring on board additional caregivers as need be.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

My bride is now accepting new clients, feel fre to PM me for info.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

We’ve relocated and accepting clients from Perdido and all points beyond as needed.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

New client openings available now :thumbsup:


If you use FaceBook here is her page:


https://www.facebook.com/PensacolaCareGiver/


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

The bride is accepting new clients, rates from $10 per hour. EXCELLENT references available. Pensacola and surrounding areas are fine.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you, responded to your PM.


----------

